# Akron Hunting & Fishing Show



## FlyFisher (May 14, 2004)

* The Akron Sportsman's Hunting And Fishing Super Show and Sale 

2-5-2010 thru 2-7-2010

* Promoter

*FFR Promotions

* Description*****

*Features more than 100 exhibitors.* Live trout pond, giveaways, club raffles, seminars and demonstrations.

* Hours

*Friday from 3pm - 8pm***** Saturday from 10am - 7pm***** Sunday from 10am - 4pm

* Admission

*$6.00 per person**** *Children under 12 are free****** *$1 parking fee******

* Location

*Arena Complex on the Fairgrounds.* Use the Entrance off of North Avenue (aka Route 91), just 1/4 mile north of the Howe Road and North Avenue intersection

* Contact

*330-544-8951

*

*


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

that was soooooooo not worth the 6 bucks and the $1 parking!!!!!! There was maybe 25 booths with about 15 with someone or something in it!!!!!


----------



## FlyFisher (May 14, 2004)

I agree. What a waste of time and money. I wonder if the low exhibitor turn out had anything to do with friday and saturday's winter storm?


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

In all honesty this particular show has been terrible since it's inception at the fairgrounds.


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

Will it be any better this year?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I always go and like them. The older I get, the more intimidating I find the Big Box Shows-60% of what they have is not of interest to me(I really don't think I'll ever get to an African Safari, or the Artic Circle for polar bear or caribou!). Always feel much more comfortable at the smaller local shows, and know many of the exhibitors.


----------



## Portage Lakes Bait & Tack (Jul 13, 2011)

*We had a great show at the Hunting and fishing show at the Summit County Fairgrounds this year. We have huge plans for next years show. I gave 3 Bass seminars over the weekend along with my friend Carl Bachtel (Big Daddy).Met plenty of new friends, and visited with allot of the older ones. Very inexpensive compared to the IX Center.I will be at Niles Show giving seminars on March 2nd, 3rd and 4th.*


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I would like to have attended, but I choose to be in the woods during hunting season. I also like the smaller shows but the outdoors keep calling me! Late season bow is usually the best time to be out....but not this year. I did see 9 from stand yesterday. To bad we have no ice. I don't know what I'll do for the next month or so.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey Ron,

It's Matt. I shared a booth with you at the IX Center show. I am glad to hear you guys have a show at the Summit County Fairgrounds! Keep it up! And I told you, Jared and I are going to make it it up there to fish this spring for sure.

Take care man,

Matt



Portage Lakes Bait & Tack said:


> *We had a great show at the Hunting and fishing show at the Summit County Fairgrounds this year. We have huge plans for next years show. I gave 3 Bass seminars over the weekend along with my friend Carl Bachtel (Big Daddy).Met plenty of new friends, and visited with allot of the older ones. Very inexpensive compared to the IX Center.I will be at Niles Show giving seminars on March 2nd, 3rd and 4th.*


----------

